# Let's all support Tea Party Primaries



## rdean (Feb 13, 2014)

What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".

Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.  

Thanks Ted.  







We wanted to do that for you but couldn't think of a way.  You did it for us.

Can anyone say "Tea Party Primary"?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 13, 2014)

Mr. "I was once a republican" speaks.


----------



## rdean (Feb 13, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?



Tard?


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 13, 2014)

Obamacare. End of discussion.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 13, 2014)

If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 13, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?



Taxed Enough Already: the rallying cry of the trailer denizens and seniors who pay no taxes, along with the corporations that mostly pay no taxes.

Isn't it funny how all of the objectives of the so-called "grassroots" TP and the corporations are the same?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 13, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.



Please point to one policy that either Obama or the government cancelled.

Thanks!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 13, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Obamacare. End of discussion.


What about it?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 13, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...



thought you would be happy when any Republican has a target on their backs....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 13, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.



Also cite where in the ACA insurance companies were required to cancel policies that didnt meet the Acts requirements, or be subject to punitive measures.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 13, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> ...


Cruz and his ilk are making it easier for Democrats.  McConnell's teabagger opponent, Bevin, will use this to hurt Turtle Mitch and help Grimes, who is currently leading Yurtle by 1% in the polls.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 13, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...


He won't.  He'll either run away or deflect, but he won't give either of us a straight answer to our questions.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 13, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



you mean Dean?....


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 13, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...



I did the last time you asked me that you ignored it. But one more time the grandfather clause written into Obsmacare that would have let people keep their plans was rewritten by HHS so those plans no longer meet the Obamacare standards and were cancelled in case it slipped your mind HHS is part of the government the person heading it up giving the go ahead to the rewritten grandfather clause was appointed by Obama. I have now explained this to you twice I won't be doing it a third time.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 13, 2014)

If Americans can be gulled into calling the greatest Abortion of the 21st Century "ACA" rather than Obamacare then it won't be long before you'll also be gulled into believing Bush signed it into law and Democrats had nothing to do with it but are powerless to fix it.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 13, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...



It would be pretty sweet if the GOP were to sabotage their own candidates again.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 13, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...



If the policies that we're being offered no longer meet the requirements the law now demanded what did you think would happen the insurance companies would continue to offer plans the law no said we're below the government mandated standard? If the government really wanted the people to able to keep the plans they had why rewrite the grandfather clause?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?
> ...



He didn't ask for your middle name dumbass


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...



Every single one that was canceled because of obamacare. 

Now go pick up your Lincoln Logs


----------



## rdean (Feb 14, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Republicans fighting to keep garbage insurance is like Republicans fighting to lower the minimum wage or fighting for voter suppression or fighting to end daycare or school lunches.  They are always fighting to somehow screw over as many people as possible.  They indulge in voter suppression and then scream "We are losing our freedom".  Yea, because of them.
They are like the worst of America with below average intelligence all rolled into one 90% white political party.
I can't guess how many times I've asked them to name one of their policies they are proud of and they can't.  Not even one.  With only barely enough to sense to not say "Redistributed the wealth of the nation to the top 1%".


----------



## rdean (Feb 14, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> If Americans can be gulled into calling the greatest Abortion of the 21st Century "ACA" rather than Obamacare then it won't be long before you'll also be gulled into believing Bush signed it into law and Democrats had nothing to do with it but are powerless to fix it.



Because emergency room care is so much better for the country, not to mention a real cost saver.  Nothing more effective than "Emergency Room Care", right?


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...


Well hold on to your nut sack little derp slurp, because Senator Cruz and Senator Paul are leading by a massive margin in the polls as far as the next conservative president. I hope your freakin' head explodes when he gets elected, and everyone like you...

Poll: Ted Cruz leads 2016 GOP primary - Tal Kopan - POLITICO.com


----------



## 007 (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > If Americans can be gulled into calling the greatest Abortion of the 21st Century "ACA" rather than Obamacare then it won't be long before you'll also be gulled into believing Bush signed it into law and Democrats had nothing to do with it but are powerless to fix it.
> ...



Get a job and PAY for your fucking health care... ever think of that you little commie dip shit?

Fuck off, you pathetic parasite.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 14, 2014)

Please do rdean. I will take pleasure in your support and money going to make this country a better place despite your desire for the opposite.

I truly hope that someday you will be obliged to do what's right. And if you end up doing what's right because you incorrectly believe in helps you politically, at least you're making progress.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 14, 2014)

Is the left really pretending that Obamacare isn't going to be the topic next election cycle or is the left pretending that everybody loves Obamacare? Even Obama doesn't love Obamacare since he keeps postponing major portions of it. Is the left pretending that Obamacare's approval ratings are so low because the Kock brothers infected the American water supply with hallucinogenic Chick-fil-A patties? 
 You want to know what "Tea" stands for in Tea Party? It stands for, "tea-hee-hee... those democrats are in denial".


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 14, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> Obamacare. End of discussion.




What the republicans did in the Senate is deplorable but in the end, it is "OBARRYCARE" that will be the death of the democrats in 2014.

Let's put it in a way that these "useful idiots" can comprehend.democrats are toast. They are done. It is over. Done deal. Screwed. Dead. 

Funny part? They already know it.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Couldn't have stated it better myself. Thanks!


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 14, 2014)

LMAO- The 47% who don't pay taxes make demands on those who do

Good times

-Geaux


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...




Let's all be pitiable ignoramuses like the guy who put up this thread...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 14, 2014)

We have a mild conservative Republican in our district without a TPM challenger of any significance.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




They were cancelled by insurance companies, not the government.

There was no government law that forced cancellation.  Insurance companies could have just amended the policies to come up to code instead of cancelling them.


I've now explained this to YOU twice, but you'll keep spreading that lie, because RushSeanGlenn.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


None of them were cancelled because of Obamacare.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> ...


Neither one of those teabaggers will EVER be president.  No teabagger will win a national office.

I hope one wins the GOP primary, though - it will be the biggest Democratic landslide in history - even bigger than either of Obama's landslides.  Which were huge.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


That's what the ACA is all about!  Paying for your own healthcare.

YOU want your employer to pay for it, you moocher.

Oh, wait - you're probably jobless, as well as brainless and dickless.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

JohnL.Burke said:


> *Is the left really pretending that Obamacare isn't going to be the topic next election cycle or is the left pretending that everybody loves Obamacare?* Even Obama doesn't love Obamacare since he keeps postponing major portions of it. Is the left pretending that Obamacare's approval ratings are so low because the Kock brothers infected the American water supply with hallucinogenic Chick-fil-A patties?
> You want to know what "Tea" stands for in Tea Party? It stands for, "tea-hee-hee... those democrats are in denial".




Over 7 million new Medicaid.
Over 3 million young people now able to stay on parent's policy.
Over 3.3 million healthcare.gov signups.

And GROWING EVERY DAY!  Yup - It's gonna be a HUGE success.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Total bullshit. An amended insurance policy is a changed insurance policy. Obama explained this stuff when he was excusifying his lie.

Do you need the youtube video?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> ...


Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!

I just clicked your link: it's from September, you dishonest little piece of shit!

Right now, Ted Cruz is LAST!!!!


















RealClearPolitics - Latest Polls


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...




Correct!

*Changed *is not a synonym for *Cancelled*, dope.

There was no need to cancel a single policy, like I said.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, it's been fun proving wingnuts wrong (again), but I have to get ready for work.

Because that's what Liberals do: they go to work.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?
> ...



Taxed Enough Already.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



The government pays for his healthcare. Oh and he voted for Romney simply because he felt that Romney would increase his monthly government check more than Obama would. True story.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Synth....i saw a guy on the local news who was some kind of "expert" on this.....he explained it different than what you said....he claimed that they cannot just amend the policies....because, of the new laws.....he said the ones that were canceled did not meet the new requirements as they stand,even though,they may have been pretty decent policies.....so then the person whose policy was cancelled had to pick a new one out of what their Ins provider offered....in my case the policy Blue Shield sent me and what they say is covered,is different than what my provider ( US Govt) says they will cover from that policy....Blue Shield offers more coverage than what the Govt will actually cover.....all in all i still have a pretty good policy....


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Plans are no longer 'Grandfathered' if they are changed. Am I going too fast?


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...



Your extremely dense are you not?, there are millions  that have been canceled because of Obama care,but then your the type that will piss for distance arguing about the meaning of is.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Well, it's been fun proving wingnuts wrong (again), but I have to get ready for work.
> 
> Because that's what Liberals do: they go to work.



You proved someone wrong? A first time?

When did this happen?

Seriously people, why am I the last to know when something as unprecedented as Synth proving someone wrong occured? I would think we would have to have a celebration. But not only has he proved someone wrong once but done so again?

This is a monumentous day!


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Obamacare is a government law and if they had changed the policies then they would no longer be the policy you had your denial is impressive but irrelevant the people know Obama lied even if you can't deal with it.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > If Americans can be gulled into calling the greatest Abortion of the 21st Century "ACA" rather than Obamacare then it won't be long before you'll also be gulled into believing Bush signed it into law and Democrats had nothing to do with it but are powerless to fix it.
> ...



Apparently Obama thinks so because the ACA RAISES THE RATE THAT PEOPLE USE THE EMERGENCY ROOM.  Same thing that Romneycare did

New Oregon Data: Expanding Medicaid Increases Usage Of Emergency Rooms, Undermining Central Rationale For Obamacare - Forbes

As you like to state, Oops


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's been fun proving wingnuts wrong (again), but I have to get ready for work.
> ...



Dont worry, that actually did not occur.  We will have to put the party hats away for another day...


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...



Seeing as you are not a Republican, it is no concern of yours.

BTW, I think I saw you at the birthday party.


----------



## JohnL.Burke (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> > *Is the left really pretending that Obamacare isn't going to be the topic next election cycle or is the left pretending that everybody loves Obamacare?* Even Obama doesn't love Obamacare since he keeps postponing major portions of it. Is the left pretending that Obamacare's approval ratings are so low because the Kock brothers infected the American water supply with hallucinogenic Chick-fil-A patties?
> ...



  Of course it's going to be a huge success. Just like every other policy from this administration that has sky rocketed our economy to such astronomical heights. Oh sure, there have been 3.3 million healthcare.gov signups. Wouldn't it be nice though to know how many of these signups have been payed for? Perhaps that's too partisan? Anyway, I wasn't even referring to the obvious multitudes of Obamacare debacles that has democrat politicians running for the hills (apparently, they haven't read your reassuring posts on Obamacare). I was referring to every single poll that has the majority of Americans disliking Obamacare. Especially the young and independents.


----------



## rdean (Feb 14, 2014)

007 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Gawd, you are so damn dumb.  What is it, the inbreeding?

Anyone without health care uses the emergency room and the tax payers have to foot the bill.  

Unless you're saying "let them die".

Then that's just creepy.


----------



## rdean (Feb 14, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Some how, the right forgets that fact.


----------



## rdean (Feb 14, 2014)

FA_Q2 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Come on, when have you every seen statements like this:

Just like the if you like your plan, you can keep your plan promise, the promise that Obamacare would make health care less expensive by expanding coverage was always a crock

in a credible and professional report?  "a crock"?  That's what those without an agenda say?  Worse, the entire report is retarded.  People who now get help use the emergency room much more?  And the reason is "because they can"?  Huh?  That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...





Sooo, there is no correlation between insurance and care...the government either pays for the care directly, or funnels it through an insurance company.

This is interesting.


----------



## Zander (Feb 14, 2014)

Politics is a dirty game. Cruz exposed the idiotic voting games they play and forced the moderates to go on record ......good for him. I think it's good for Republicans too.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 14, 2014)

Romneycare ER rates have been falling ever since that first bump, hater dupes. OF COURSE- since more people are covered but haven't gotten a doctor yet. The rates will continue to fall forever as people get doctors and in the end more primary doctors are produced. Takes time to to fix our specialist heavy, over priced scam of a Pub system....


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...



in 2014 the tea party is going to mop the floor with the democrats like they did in 2010


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> ...



So which theory would prevail?

A) Democrats are over confident, so the dem voters do not feel a need to show up.

or

B) Democrats are dejected, so  the dem voters feel it would be hopeless to bother showing up.

or

C) Democrats cheat by casting votes for imaginary people and win.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 14, 2014)

The TP is on another planet- EVERYONE is sick to death of them lol....


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

RDD_1210 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


So he IS a moocher!

I'm so shocked!!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


Why would it need to be grandfathered if it was amended to be up to code?


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


I'm not going to discuss politics with a retard who can't even spell 'chicken' correctly.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

rdean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


The Democrats are the actual Party of Personal Responsibility.


----------



## rdean (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You left out "GOP Voter Suppression":


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



I don't know. Maybe it's because you aren't paying for your own healthcare when you are taking subsidies from the government.

And maybe because government subsidies make things more expensive ensuring that the poor are priced out of the market even more.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Thanks for the laugh Synth. When you guys stop blaming everyone else for all your mistakes, ill actually think you are serious.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Then discuss it with me, wiseass.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And Obama is the most transparent president in American history. What a hoot!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 15, 2014)

BTW rdean, Which Tea Party candidates are you planning to donate to?


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Interpol (Feb 15, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.



Wicked, Democrats would get 95% of voters then.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Feb 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



YEAh, fighting so that women in their 50's and 60's don't have to pay for prenatal care is all about screwing those women over.  What if they get pregnant post-menopause!?  Why would you not want protection from medical conditions that don't affect you?  Republicans are so ignorant!

And fighting to keep garbage insurance, too!  Fighting so a guy in his 20's who doesn't hardly get sick can shell out a minimal amount of money and just get the cheap catastrophic coverage he logically might need in stead of paying top dollar to fund preventative measures against conditions he probably won't encounter for several more decades is super ignorant!  Don't give people choices, that shit isn't healthy.  Let the central planners tell everyone what they need, otherwise you're just being ignorant.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So the personal responsibility route is demanding that those who are healthy pay for those who aren't?  Personal responsibility demands that I buy more insurance than I need or want in order to subsidize the insurance costs of those who aren't earning enough to pay for their own health care?

Why doesn't personal responsibility demand that they pay for their own shit without my increased cost offsetting their lack of capacity?  Sorry if that seems callous to you, but responsibility lies where it lies.  Just because people who are less financially well off than I are likely to be having a rougher go of it than I, that doesn't mean that I assume some portion of their personal responsibility.  No matter how strongly your dogmatic views of fairness would like to delegate that responsibility to me because I am more financially able, logic does not.

The D's are also the party of Eric Holder, who says that black children in school should be disciplined less harshly than white children to make up for the fact that, statistically, they are punished more often per capita than their white counterparts.  No thought given to whether or not there actually exists a statistical gap in unruly behavior between black and white students.  Of course not, even considering that as possible is probably racist.  Better to simply require less personal responsibility out of our preferred class.

The D's are also the party that allow President Obama to blame people in his administration or staffers of his administrators when shit goes wrong as though that somehow abdicates his responsibility.  Only a politician could get away with that shit.  In the private sector, any upper level manager who surrounds himself with incompetence gets shit-canned after trying to pile Benghazi type Fast n Furious type shit on the people beneath him.  At best, if proof of responsibility stops with a lesser manager, they'll give the upper level guy overseeing all of it the option to resign and keep his pension.  Obama, the D president, apparently shares no such personal responsibility as those evil, lazy, greedy, good-for-nothing private sector rich bitches.

How about Jay Carney, who was proud that the ACA's subsidy cutoff points provide people in certain income ranges disincentives to work, actually saying it was good that people could decide if and how much to work without having to worry about whether or not they could afford health care.  Yeah, the ACA is all -about- personal responsibility.

It's about the personal responsibility of the people you feel should pay, just not about the personal responsibility of the people you feel should benefit.  Fuckin hilarious.

Not that the repubs are much better.  However, simply because Republicans aren't so amazing at personal responsibility outside of their rhetoric doesn't mean your party represents it by default.  Whether you like it or not, Democrat policies tend to favor the loafers at the expense of the entrepreneurs simply by virtue of it being so easy for loafers and fraudulent freeloaders to piggyback on programs designed to help the truly needy.

However, even helping the truly needy abdicates them of their personal responsibility.  When you're the party of "giving shit away" to your voting demographic (and I use the term giving loosely since it ain't even your shit you give away) you can't also be the party of personal responsibility.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Feb 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> ...



I doubt that there will ever be a swing that hard anytime soon.  The tea party was relatively new and without blemish at the time.  If you are hoping for that to repeat then you are likely going to be just as vindicated as those who were predicting a Romney landslide.

It simply is not going to happen.

Now, there is a possibility for the republicans (tea party and not) to take the senate but the real question is if they are going to be able to stay on message and not sink their own chances.  It is a sad fact that the dems usually dont even have to bother with a real campaign, the republicans lose the election without any help.  I have strong doubts that they will be able to stay on message.  The past is a clear indication that they are very bad at this.


----------



## The T (Feb 15, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.


They're either talking it down or avoiding it altogether...they're in trouble, and they know it. Witness this thread and Rdean? *Lashing Out* because he knows their failure is catching u to them. Heck Most Democrats don't want to be seen with Obama.


----------



## healthmyths (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...



So we have TWO governing entities..
A) Obama who governs us give us food, water,etc.
B) Government.

See I always thought the idiot in chief worked for the American People and not the other way around!
But what else can we expect from the vast majority of people like you and THESE people who think Obama controls ALL our lives!
ROGULSKI: Why are you here?
 WOMAN #1: To get some money.
 ROGULSKI: What kind of money?
BWOMAN #1: Obama money.
 ROGULSKI: Where's it coming from?
 WOMAN #1: Obama.
 ROROGULSKI: And where did Obama get it?
            WOMAN #1: I don't know, *his stash*. I don't know. (laughter) I don't know where he got it from, but he givin' it to us,
            WOMAN #2: And we love him.   
            WOMAN #1: We love him. That's why we voted for him!


Or maybe this person...  "I wont have to worry about putting gas in my car, I won't have to worry about paying my mortgage..
You know, If I help him, he's gonna help me."
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI[/ame]


I absolutely count YOU as exactly like the above people!


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?



the wackadoodles are the ones who call themselves the tea party. why don't you tell us.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 15, 2014)

The T said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > If you like your insurance you can keep it period lets encourage the Democrats to run on that promise.
> ...



except Dottie and RW most Democrats dont want to be seen with Dean....at least thats what they tell me in PM's.....


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

jillian said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Pop quiz rdean. What does the word 'Tea' stand for in  'Tea Party'?
> ...



Taxed Enough Already.

Don't believe everything you read on Daily Kos.


----------



## rdean (Feb 15, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> BTW rdean, Which Tea Party candidates are you planning to donate to?



All of them.  America needs to be faced with the reality front and center of destructive right wingnut policies to turn away from Kim Kardasian and focus on what actually affects the country.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW rdean, Which Tea Party candidates are you planning to donate to?
> ...



Whoa! rdean has the hots for Kim Kardasian.

That explains a lot of stuff.


----------



## rdean (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



See what I mean?  When I say "turn away from Kim Kardasian" (meaning pop culture) and focus on the country, someone hears "I have the hots for Kim Kardasian".


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 15, 2014)

_*Let's all support Tea Party Primaries*_


I think Liberals who can vote in open primaries should vote for teabaggers.  Hillary won't miss your vote.

Take Rush's advice from a few years ago and use it against them.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



You brought her up, not me. Just saying...

btw, your posts are becoming more conservative....is this for real?


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 15, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Isn't it funny how all of the objectives of the so-called "grassroots" TP and the corporations are the same?


That's got to be a coincidence, right?

_It's.....just......gotta!_


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it funny how all of the objectives of the so-called "grassroots" TP and the corporations are the same?
> ...



Obama sure is making massive profits for the banks and the insurance companies. He must get campaign contributions from the Tea Party.


Do y'all realize how silly this picture is becoming?

.


----------



## Billo_Really (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Obama sure is making massive profits for the banks and the insurance companies.


What else is he paid to do?



percysunshine said:


> He must get campaign contributions from the Tea Party.


They ain't got no money!

They're too stupid to even work.



percysunshine said:


> Do y'all realize how silly this picture is becoming?


I guess that depends on the angle of view.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 15, 2014)

Dissemble alert!

Chuckle


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 15, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



How is he doing that?  By signing Dodd-Frank?

Dumbass.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 15, 2014)

rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...


Rightly so.

I don't know when it became popular to shun being responsible with the peoples money, but it seems that being an adult and demanding that government live within its means seems to have brought out the more evil aspects of liberalism.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> ...




You mean like creating a huge, needless Dept. of Homeland Security, and starting a war of choice based on lies?

I agree!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 16, 2014)

Teddy is waiting to vote in favor of Immigration Reform after the mid-term elections.
He can't wait for more Low-Information Republicans to lose their careers and vote for him again after he blames it on Obama.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 16, 2014)

rdean said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Hi RDean
what about charging people for services they use instead of charging
taxpayers who didn't incur those extra charges to the public.
what about charging or requiring convicted criminals to work for health care and prison costs
instead of forcing citizens to hand over their wages from labor
who didn't commit crimes or incur costs to the public.

why this insistence on passing the costs to people who aren't guilty
of crimes or burdens, while NOT holding criminals responsible
for costs of crimes they were convicted of, or illegal immigrants
responsible for paying for benefits they received illegally

why put this on lawabiding citizens w ithout any due process as
to which persons incurred the costs by abusing the system


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 16, 2014)

BTW rdean about your avatar:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/03/george-zimmerman-bloody-face-photo_n_2234551.html

If police saw zimmerman's nose freshly bleeding and broken (and the back of his head gashed and bleeding) 
this MIGHT explain why they believed his testimony that he got into a threatening fight and had his head bashed against the pavement

If they only saw a photo like yours after the broken nose was healed and barely looked like scratches,
they would believe as you do that no such danger or fight really happened.

The jury was shown pictures of the injuries before they were healed.

Maybe that is why they believed zimmerman had been injured in a fight.

I don't think your avatar and caption are fair. if you want to show both, that would be fair and balanced,
but not one side that doesnt show what the police and jury saw when they made their decision to believe Zimmerman.

At least be fair where it doesn't look like the police and jury were siding with Zimmerman "for no reason" but racism.



rdean said:


> What happened is the debt ceiling bill could have passed the Senate with 55 Democrats voting for it, but because of Ted Cruz threatening to filibuster, Republicans had to get their hands dirty to make 60.  And it couldn't just be a few.  No Republican wanted to be vote "60".
> 
> Now a lot of Republican Senators have a big Tea Party target on their backs a la Ted Cruz.
> 
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 16, 2014)

The near-term impact of The Party of "Taxed Enough Already" is to cause "Moderate Republicans" (read as RINO) to do a little introspection and decide whether they want to continue their career.  How?  By listening to their own constituents and quitting the practice of jumping and shouting "How High Please, Kind Sir" when The New Messiah commands.

Where the libs got it wrong is they think TEA Party candidates have to be elected to be effective.  Let's keep that our little secret.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 16, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Do you want the list of corporate cronies? It is a long one. It starts with General Electric and Goldman Sachs...and just goes on and on and on ...like the energizer bunny.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 16, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



What about them?

Are you claiming these corporations made no money, yet paid high taxes under Bush?

What has changed for them under Obama?  Other than Dodd-Frank?


----------

